# Pregnant Platy???



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello Guys, 

Can you tell me if my platy is pregnant or not? Here's a close up photo of her.








By the way, I have recently bought two nice rainbow convicts, but am wondering what they prefer to eat as they don't seem to be in favour of the normal food I give to my other fish. Any ideas? *old dude

Here's a photo of them:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Platy could possibly be pregnant, but hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Ben. How about rainbow convict? I am wondering what they prefer to eat as they don't seem to be in favour of the normal food I give to my other fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not 100% but I think those fish are dyed.(unless theres fish I am not seeing)It could be them just not having an appetite.The injecting process is really harsh on fish.Maybe entice them with some frozen bloodworms to see if they bite,or,depending on how long they have gone without food,give them a few more days.Also,are you sure they are rainbow convicts?Pics online show them as glass fish:
Dyed Fish

How they should look:
Colorful tropical fish pictures,Indian glass fish , chanda ranga, Parambassis ranga


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

If you could get a pic of the platy face on it might help. Or open the lid and look down at her that is the position where you would be most likely to notice a fry belly. 

As to the Convicts. I don't know if it's the pic or because they are rainbow Convicts but they look NOTHING like Convicts to me. But, for what it's worth normally Convicts have very small mouths so it's harder for them to eat anything that is very big. Try them with some small live food if possible or some small pellets maybe. If they still don't seem to like anything try dipping their food in garlic juice or call the store where you got them and ask them what they are feeding them.


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the Platy is in its mid stage of Preg. Wait for a month or so. The bottom would have to change from the present U shape to a tumbler shape \_/


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Also,are you sure they are rainbow convicts?Pics online show them as glass fish.


Hi, 

Thanks. I guess you're right, and internet search shows them to be glass fish. I thought they were rainbow convict since they had this label in LFS.


----------

